# My Garage / Collection / Mancave



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all,

Well after spending the weekend tidying out my garage and getting some shelving for my detailing products (missus was complaining about it sitting in the spare room :lol I thought I'd finally get around to sharing it with all you lovely people 

My Humble garage. Not much to speak of really.










All my Gear :buffer: :detailer:










Close ups



























































































Now some people Call their Garages/Sheds "Mancaves". Now this is my crowning achievement. *My Mancave!!!* 




























Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

love the man cave!!! is the garage usable for getting a car in or just a store for stuff? looks neat and well organised!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great plenty of good gear,i feel for your wife though it amazing how tolerant they are, great space always remember beer and detailing might not work lol


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Totally unusable unless you have a smart car or classic shape mini etc. I just use it for storing stuff


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow! thats what you call a mancave. nice one mate


----------



## pastymaster (Feb 12, 2012)

Now that is impressive


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

That s a Proper Mancave


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats amazing :argie:

Don't think I'd ever go in the house :lol:


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

jealous


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Loving the mancave


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

quality man cave mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So what product you usually use. You have plenty of choices!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

loving the mancave... looks like there is room for a dart board!!!!!!!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Spot on, love it.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet!.. Well jealous 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

sm81 said:


> So what product you usually use. You have plenty of choices!


I treated my better halfs car to the Wolfs gear and my Beemer is wearing a couple of coats of AG HD which I'm topping up with blackfire Deep Gloss Spray until I get round to doing a full detail. Then it will get the full blackfire treatment. Tires are done with megs and all glass is treated with wolfs glass guard on both cars.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ghfhki


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love the mancave! Realy jealous!:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice mancave, i would like to see the Mrs shoe cupboard though

Great for mates nights :thumb:


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

123quackers said:


> Very nice mancave, i would like to see the Mrs shoe cupboard though
> 
> Great for mates nights :thumb:


No danger,

I won't open the door for fear of getting buried alive under the avalanche of crap that would no doubt come hurtling towards me :lol:


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

love it :thumb:


----------



## C0uper (Mar 27, 2012)

loving the man cave :buffer::doublesho


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im loving the mancave dude


----------

